# How old would you let your daughter to start wearing make-up?



## Ericka1999 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering at what age and and your opinion would you allow your daughters to wear make-up.Since
for the past few decades including when I was growing up I remember seeing less girls around ages 10-12 wearing make up including eye liner.Now days that is more common where as back when I was growing up in the mid late 80s the average age that I would see girls start to wear make up was 14yrs old now it's young as 9.

I personally wouldn't allow my daughters to wear make up until there at least 15yrs old by first wearing light make up.Gladly enough my daughters aren't intrested in wearing make up they are happy about themselves.They only just wear make-up when at home just when they are playing but never go out like that to places except on special occasions and only a little of make up.I have no problem with my daughter's wearing light make-up for special events/occasions..


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to get picky, but could you define make-up?

DD has liked to wear nail polish since she was quite small - maybe 5 or so, I can't really remember now. She's worn it to school for a long time.

She wears lip balm a lot - we all do because we live in harsh winters and summers. Often she would buy a lip gloss instead of lip balm - I never really minded.

Eye make-up - liner, mascara, shadow - not so much, although she has had stuff for dance performances, and I would sometimes catch her wearing it at other times. i generally told her it was for performance only, but I don't like to make a big deal out of these things.

So I would tend to answer 9 or younger, but it isn't as if she is walking out of the house like a runway model off to a photo shoot every day. She's 13 now, and if she wanted to wear a little lip gloss and eye liner, I wouldn't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

When it becomes an issue that she really pushes a lot on. I am going to play it by ear. This isn't a big issue to me so I wouldn't make it a battle.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

It depends on the make-up. I am tentatively thinking that at some point (maybe 12th or 13th birthday?), I will take her to a make-up artist (that I speak to ahead of time!) and let her learn to use make-up correctly and lightly.

I started out wearing lipstick and eyeshadow (blue, of course, it was the early 80s), but I really would have been better off learning to use some foundation and powder to cover my pimples and a little brown mascara to make my blond eyelashes visable.

One of my son's third grade classmates last year wore heavy eye make-up and fake, brightly painted fingernails and it always looked so jarring to me. It's not like it is illegal or immoral or (too) unhealthy, but it just seemed out of place on so young a child.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
It depends on the make-up. I am tentatively thinking that at some point (maybe 12th or 13th birthday?), I will take her to a make-up artist (that I speak to ahead of time!) and let her learn to use make-up correctly and lightly.

That's a good idea -- I wish I had known more about how to correctly apply makeup when I was a teen.

I voted 14 in the poll, I think mostly just because that's about when I started wearing makeup. I guess it's something I'll reevaluate when my DD brings it up. I definitely wouldn't send my gradeschooler to school in a full face of makeup, though. I have friends who went all through high school without ever wanting to wear makeup, so it might never be an issue.


----------



## Ericka1999 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Sorry to get picky, but could you define make-up? .

Well the make-up that I'm talking about would be the eye liner, mascara, lipstick not chap lipstick...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know. mostly when she could pay for it herself....i don't see that being any time soon and she is 13......i don't really care. so long as it looks natrual and tidy. at least for school and church (I don't want a day glow face to be a distraction for others). if she wants to hang out at the mall looking like a drugstore makeup shelf blew up on her face...meh...whatever.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Wasn't there not supposed to be another thread started like this?


----------



## Carter'sMummy (May 28, 2009)

i got really bad acne at the age of 12 and i wasnt allowed to wear makeup at all, .I begged my mom to let me wear eyeliner too in grade 7/8 and wasnt allowed, and to be honest my confidence was reduced because of it. I think if i was able to cover it up and be able to use makeup to make myself feel better about my appearance, i would have had a happier time and wouldnt have been made fun of. When i have a daughter, id be more skeptical to reduce makeup at a young age, you know...pick your battles. I evidently rebeled and became a fan of goth makeup in grades 9 and 10...lol when i finally got my black eyeliner. thats just my experience. When i was nannying for a 7 year old, she had confidence issues and i did some pink eyeshadow and a tinted lip gloss, did her hair and let her wear one of my dresses for her school dance, she came back soo thrilled and said she had lots of complements on how she looked, and you know she never mentioned about wanting to wear it more either. Special occasions permit makeuse young, like 7 years old in my opinion and as for everyday ill say grade 6-7 starting, so 11-12, tastefully done of course, but thats a learned skill


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

When I was growing up girls started wearing makeup around grade 7, so about age 12. There was one girl at my school who wasn't allowed to wear makeup, and of course, she put it on when she got to school in the morning and took it off when she left to go home. It always seemed to me that her parents had picked the wrong battle, and lost.

I'd be okay with makeup at any age, provided it was appropriate for the child's age and situation. A little lip gloss on a 5 or 6 year old doesn't bother me. I hope to guide reasonable makeup choices when our girls want to start wearing makeup, and accept that there may be a year or two during the teen years where daughters experiment with makeup and moms don't like it.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

I voted 12 because that's what I'd be comfortable with. I also grew up in the 80s and remember girls starting to wear makeup around age 12/13 in 7th/8th grade. I never really wore makeup because I was a tomboy, but I wouldn't mind if my dd started it next year (she's 11.5 now). I was looking at my middle school yearbook a few months ago and some of the girls were definitely wearing visible eye shadow, blush, etc (remember, it was the mid-80s, LOL).


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd rather teach her to take good care of her skin, and appreciate who she was. If she insists, I'll teach her myself, as I've done it professionally before.

If she has terrible acne, or another problem, I'd need to re-examine the issue in light of that.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

This is hard to answer since I rarely wear makeup today at 27 but, I voted 13.

It's the beginning of the teen years and that is when it seemed, for me at least, when girls started to shave their legs. My parents refused to let me shave my legs and I was soooooo embarassed to be the one girl with hairy legs







Kids are cruel!!!! Soon, I sarted to sneak around and shave my legs, for some reason my parents never noticed







There was even a time we visited my step-dad's family(extremely religious) and they offered a razor to me when I took a shower at their house, I was shocked!!!!

Anyway, this isn't about shaving but, for some reason I correlate that with makeup. Personally, I would allow my daughter to wear modest makeup that looked good on her and would take the time to teach her how to apply it and remove it correctly. A little mascara, lip gloss, and nail color can go a long way for a young girl. But I also think if she wants to wear a tutu with slippers so be it







You are only young once









(as a side note I am a mother whom is extremely disturbed by Bratz dolls, etc. A little bit of modest makeup helps a young girl feel like she is keeping up with all the other girls but in a way that makes her look good and not over the top. There are always happy meeting grounds) Kwim?!

Good question by the way. This is something I will be dealing with before I know it, waaay before I know it







At least with my son there was no argument about this stuff!!!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

They were allowed to wear nail polish in 6th grade; so around middle school. They were allowed to wear make up in 8th-9th grade; so around high school. We had 3 basic rules: 1) make up had to be applied appropriately (no street walker/Tammy Faye Baker makeup); 2) no sharing of makeup, even with their sister; and 3) they had to pay for it. Oh, and they had to learn on their own. I don't wear make up.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I dunno, I guess honestly I'll have to see what the style is in 10 years or so. I'd prefer she wait just to avoid wrecking her skin (acne and stuff) but we'll see. Probably 13/14...very lightly meaning maybe some light foundation, light eyeshadow, mascara...probably hold off on eyeliner, mostly because most girls I see these days wearing eyeliner look like raccoons.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

I let them wear nail polish and clear lipgoss now. I voted 13 for eyeliner, mascara, etc.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I voted 10, that's how old DD is now and she's allowed to wear makeup out of the house as long as it follows the rules.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My 6.5 and 3.5 year olds wore make-up out yesterday. They had fun putting it on and doing their nails while I was getting ready to go out.

I only wear make-up a handful of times each year (and then, it's just face powder and occasionally, lipstick), and I don't know if they'll ever decide they want to wear it daily . . . but I don't dictate their appearances in other ways, and wouldn't tell them they couldn't. I remember wearing blue eyeshadow to school very frequently when I was in elementary school -- maybe 8 or so? It was the 80's!! I'm glad my parents didn't try to stop me.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted 12 but really it will depend on what she wants. If she REALLY wanted to wear a little eyeshadow at 11 I'd probably allow it. It's not that big a deal to me as long as it's kept light.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't wear makeup and neither does DP, but if DD wanted to, and was old enough to buy/apply it herself I don't have a problem with it. Makeup applied by a 9yo is not going to be sexy, anyhow...

I also had severe acne and I'm very glad I could use makeup in middle school/high school. I stopped eventuallly (before my skin cleared) as I stopped caring, but during those most awkward years, I'm glad no one forced me to "expose" more than I was comfortable with.


----------



## mama k nj (Dec 18, 2006)

well I don't have any daughters yet so it's purely hypothetical... but I'd say Jr High for light make up like some lip gloss or powder or maybe maybe mascara. I guess it would depend. I don't mind toenail polish on little ones though. (My little boy keeps trying to put polish on and he's 3! LOL)
I was in ballet and we wore make up on stage much younger... like 2nd grade? But I hated the way it felt! I didn't wear it in public until I was probably closer to 12 or so. Though I was too lazy to wear it daily or anything until I was out of college.


----------



## Walk Unafraid (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember girls starting to wear it in middle school so I'd probably be cool if my DD started wearing it at 11 - 12 (6th or 7th grade)-depending on when she shows interest. If she asks before, I'll probably steer her to wear more age-appropriate things-like maybe glitter and lip gloss, and we'd save the more adult stuff for very special occasions (ex- weddings).

When she is old enough and shows interest, I hope to do a special mother-daughter shopping trip and teach her how to put it on. My mom did that for me. It was a wonderful bonding experience, and helped me know how to use make up properly rather than heavily caking it on.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't really think it matters to me. I don't wear make up myself, not ever, now, but I wore some downright hideous (in hindsight) styles as a kid, and they did me no harm. So I'm not too worried about my girls' choices with stuff like this.

DD1 is almost 5, and sometimes likes to play around with my mom's makeup. I let her go out wearing it; it doesn't bother me, although I guess some people are looking at us funny because of it. If she started wanting to wear it more often, I wouldn't like it, but I wouldn't forbid it. I save that for things that are safety, health, or moral issues, and makeup doesn't come under those categories for me, as long as she's going to bed with a clean face at night. I'm sure I'll hate her makeup/hair/clothing choices for awhile, the way my mom hated mine. But I want her to be free to make her own choices in stuff like this.

So I guess my answer is-- whenever she asks to.


----------



## ShannonHas2 (Jun 2, 2009)

My DD is not even 2 yet, but I don't think we'll make an issue of it. I don't recall when I began wearing makeup, but I think it was around the time I started middle school, 7th grade. That would be approx age 12. I don't remember my mom making a big deal about it. I loved the idea of wearing makeup once I got close to my teen years, and I recall lots of guidance and makeup lessons from Mom. I voted age 12.

ETA: DD wears Piggy Paint on her nails...her favorite color is Tea Party, a bright blue! LOL


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I don't really think it matters to me. I don't wear make up myself, not ever, now, but I wore some downright hideous (in hindsight) styles as a kid, and they did me no harm. So I'm not too worried about my girls' choices with stuff like this.

DD1 is almost 5, and sometimes likes to play around with my mom's makeup. I let her go out wearing it; it doesn't bother me, although I guess some people are looking at us funny because of it. If she started wanting to wear it more often, I wouldn't like it, but I wouldn't forbid it. I save that for things that are safety, health, or moral issues, and makeup doesn't come under those categories for me, as long as she's going to bed with a clean face at night. I'm sure I'll hate her makeup/hair/clothing choices for awhile, the way my mom hated mine. But I want her to be free to make her own choices in stuff like this.

So I guess my answer is-- whenever she asks to.

This sums up how I feel about it. So I guess I will answer 9 or younger, since the poll is about the age I would LET her. That doesn't mean I wouldn't comment or try to guide her to make a different choice.

Happily, it hasn't been an issue. At age 13, she isn't interested in eye make up (mascara, liner, shadow) or foundation and blush. I don't wear a lot of make up. Perhaps my general disinterest in it, and in creating a battle with her about it, has helped us to avoid making it an issue here.

One thing that is very important to me is making sure she knows how to clean up properly, so we have skin cleansers - Cetaphil and some mild acne stuff (Biore maybe?) that she uses regularly.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm not really sure but I've been a make-up wearer for over 25 years - so I would understand where she is coming from IF she ever decides she wants to wear it.

It would also depend on what type of make-up my DD wants to wear. Lipstick or eye shadow aren't biggies to me, but liquid make-up/foundation is a biggie IMO. Once I started wearing foundation I never went back and I was around 13/14 years old when I did. The same goes with eyeliner. I really don't want my DD to rely on make-up so early on in life.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
if she wants to hang out at the mall looking like a drugstore makeup shelf blew up on her face...meh...whatever.









I probably used to look this way. I wish someone would have shown me how to put make-up correctly.


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

I voted for age 12 because I think I would feel comfortable with my daughter wearing light make up (blush, lip gloss, mascara) on a regular basis at that age.

My daughter has been wearing nail polish since I can remember. I have no problem with that, it is fun.

I have also put light make up on my daughter for special occasions where I know she will be in pictures. My daughter is lovely with out it but I find with our extremely fair complextions a little make up helps bring out our features and look a little more alive. My daughter has worn almond eye shadow, blush and a bit of mascara on some special occasions. It was not even noticable because it was natural looking. No matter what the age make up should enhance the face not cover it! My daughter is currently 9yo and I have done this for special times since age 6. I know some people will think that is horrible LOL


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

My oldest was just over 12 when we allowed her to wear light mascara, blush and light colored lip gloss. She is almost 15 now, and doesn't have a desire to wear anything more than that. When she asks to do so, I'll teach her how to use liner and shadow.

I don't wear much more than mascara, blush and lip gloss myself, so maybe that's why she isn't interested!


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

16 or so daily, but 14 ish for family eves out etc.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

at 5 my dd questioned why she couldnt put on makeup. after much thought i said ok. so she got some pale eyeshadow, pale gloss and happily wore them for a while and then stopped.

sometimes she wants to wear lipstick. outside and i let her.

so i figure i wouldnt mind whenever she starts. however even when she was a baby, i thought for her 13th bday if she is interested i would take her for a makeover and buy her the right colours and then leave it up to her what style she wants to use. black or something.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

I have no issues with makeup. It's not a moral issue with me, or an indicator of "sexualization"







My kids see me wear makeup every day, it's part of my daily routine to present a polished professional appearance for work. I use makeup to minimise defects and enhance my better points, just as I choose clothes that do the same with regard to my figure.

My kids having seen makeup modelled this way, we so far haven't had any makeup counter explosion problems. My 15 year old wears a little concealer, mascara most days. My almost 12 year old is lucky not to need concealer, and doesn't wear anything. My older DD will sometimes wear somewhat more elaborate makeup for a night out, just as I do, but she knows how to keep it relatively natural looking and not over the top. A little more eye makeup, a lipstick color that "pops" a bit more. I've always helped her learn to use makeup well - knowing how to apply makeup properly and how to use is to enhance rather than mask appearance can make all the difference.

Cosmetics are a tool like any other. Used well they can be a good thing, used badly they can make things worse.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I have no issues with makeup. *It's not a moral issue with me, or an indicator of "sexualization"*







My kids see me wear makeup every day, it's part of my daily routine to present a polished professional appearance for work. I use makeup to minimise defects and enhance my better points, just as I choose clothes that do the same with regard to my figure.

My kids having seen makeup modelled this way, we so far haven't had any makeup counter explosion problems. My 15 year old wears a little concealer, mascara most days. *My almost 12 year old is lucky not to need concealer*, and doesn't wear anything. My older DD will sometimes wear somewhat more elaborate makeup for a night out, just as I do, but she knows how to keep it relatively natural looking and not over the top. A little more eye makeup, a lipstick color that "pops" a bit more. I've always helped her learn to use makeup well - knowing how to apply makeup properly and how to use is to enhance rather than mask appearance can make all the difference.

Cosmetics are a tool like any other. Used well they can be a good thing, used badly they can make things worse.

In reference to the bolded parts, I think for some people it's not a matter of believing that makeup indicates sexualization, but rather that some people don't want to send the message to an impressionable young girl that anyone "needs" makeup, or that if they have less-than-perfect skin they somehow have a responsibility to conceal it, whether they're 12 or 35. That message doesn't apply to boys -- why girls?


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
In reference to the bolded parts, I think for some people it's not a matter of believing that makeup indicates sexualization, but rather that some people don't want to send the message to an impressionable young girl that anyone "needs" makeup, or that if they have less-than-perfect skin they somehow have a responsibility to conceal it, whether they're 12 or 35. That message doesn't apply to boys -- why girls?

I know plenty of boys who use concealer, and are very happy do so. Perhaps you are a little behind the times?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, we are VERY girly girls around here, so I probably shouldn't be answering this, but my 3-year-old already wears colored lipgloss quite often in public and will probably be allowed to wear whatever make-up she wants at 10 or 11. I'm a fan of make-up.







I mean, I'm not going to let her wear cake make-up and tons of black eyeliner at age 10, but I would be fine with cute sparkly eyeshadow and colored lipgloss every day at that point.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Whenever. This isn't a battle I want to fight. IME, most of the girls who weren't allowed to wear makeup just washed it off before they went home from school, anyway. I wore it a lot from my late teens to my late 20s, and never wear it at all these days. It just doesn't really matter to me, either way.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
In reference to the bolded parts, I think for some people it's not a matter of believing that makeup indicates sexualization, but rather that some people don't want to send the message to an impressionable young girl that anyone "needs" makeup, or that if they have less-than-perfect skin they somehow have a responsibility to conceal it, whether they're 12 or 35. That message doesn't apply to boys -- why girls?

Yep.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Although boys can be just as involved in appearance. Fairly young boys get their hair streaked and highlighted and dyed all sorts of colours, or cut into Mohawks and Fauxhawks, they wear earrings, and as they get older, get tattoos. These all used to be acts of rebellion, but since they are all things that were trendy 30 years ago in the punk rock era, they're pretty mainstream now.

Not to mention the fact that some boys want to wear make up too. But I guess that would be a whole other poll, lol!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

It would depend on the social context DD were in at that time. The youngest I can imagine is 11. I started wearing it at 12; all of my peers did at 12 and 13. By contrast, at 10 and 11, in a different sch, only a few of my peers did, and they were not the type I wanted to be associated with.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
It would depend on the social context DD were in at that time. The youngest I can imagine is 11. I started wearing it at 12; all of my peers did at 12 and 13. By contrast, at 10 and 11, in a different sch, only a few of my peers did, and *they were not the type I wanted to be associated with*.

Why?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

16. And at that time she will have to buy her own.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
In reference to the bolded parts, I think for some people it's not a matter of believing that makeup indicates sexualization, but rather that some people don't want to send the message to an impressionable young girl that anyone "needs" makeup, or that if they have less-than-perfect skin they somehow have a responsibility to conceal it, whether they're 12 or 35. That message doesn't apply to boys -- why girls?

I think a lot of what you described, the need to wear make up because you otherwise aren't "good enough" is affected by how make up is presented and explained. DD sometimes wears make-up and sometimes doesn't, but she never feels she needs to wear it to be pretty. She does understand that it can accentuate someones beauty, but it's not needed to appear presentable outside the house.

FTR, I have worn make-up. Mostly because I was in a band and it prevents a washed out look on stage, but I have also worn it for no other reason then I wanted to. I also wear make-up if I'm planning on getting my picture taken and I don't want to look like a corps. I have very fair skin and learned early on that a camera's flash is not my friend.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
It would depend on the social context DD were in at that time. The youngest I can imagine is 11. I started wearing it at 12; all of my peers did at 12 and 13. By contrast, at 10 and 11, in a different sch, only a few of my peers did, and they were not the type I wanted to be associated with.

Another why...


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Tough one as I don't have a girl - I do however have a boy. I also myself wear make up. I wear very litttle. I have a concealer for my spots when I get them (it actually has some acne fighting stuff in it). I like to wear a bit of glitter eye shadow and some blush (im pretty pale)...otherwise thats about it! lol So when I put this on, DS also likes to join in and has been doing so since he was about two.

I have never actually viewed make up as a 'sexual' thing. I do of course realise that there are girls out there who glamour themselves up just so they can pull a guy and get laid (and yeah, these days, even as young as 12) - but I feel positive that we can at least avoid this attitude in our family. I can not see my children being so sexualised at such a young age.

However, I have always viewed make up more as a 'feeling better about yourself' thing. I would love to raise my children to feel pretty just for who they are. But I have a hard time with this myself. I got my period at 11 and by the age of 12, my skin was horrible. I hated it. I felt ugly. I started to wear concealer because of it.

If I didn't wear make up - then I suppose I could try and pull my theory of 'you look beautiful just the way you are so therefore need no make up'. But I myself do not feel this way. Sometimes I do - sometimes my skin is lovely just the way it is (it certainly was when I was pregnant with DS! hehe). So I have no idea how I can put that message across and still wear my make up! lol - Inevitably, my children will eventually ask me one day 'why do you wear make up'. Because I like to, because it makes me feel better about myself, because I think it makes my skin look better, etc etc... I am not one to turn around and tell my children not to do something (especially if I do it myself). I can see my DD wanting to wear make up (simply because I do - I mean my son already does want to lol) - maybe because I wear so little I won't mind her wearing just as much.

Thinking about it some more... I guess I will feel comfortable letting my children find their own way. They certainly are not going to be raised in an evnironment where they will ever think they are only 'pretty' or 'good enough' to do something one way (like having to wear make up all the time). There are of course outside influences, but I think we all have to learn how to deal with these in our own way. And I suppose I myself as the parent have to deal with things on a day by day basis. I won't vote for an age, simply because I don't think its me who will decide that (at least not 100% - as I will hopefully have some influence).


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Tough one as I don't have a girl - I do however have a boy. I also myself wear make up. I wear very litttle. I have a concealer for my spots when I get them (it actually has some acne fighting stuff in it). I like to wear a bit of glitter eye shadow and some blush (im pretty pale)...otherwise thats about it! lol So when I put this on, DS also likes to join in and has been doing so since he was about two.


On occasion, my DS has coloured his nails. He uses black ink instead of nail polish - I'd rather he just use the polish. He dyes his hair. He wears an earring. I'm just waiting for the day he uses face make-up. And the thing is, I'll have to "let" him, because I'm a feminist and I believe in equality. Since dd uses make-up, so can ds if he wants. As with dd, I wouldn't encourage it, I'd talk about the reasons he wants to wear it, social norms, possible social ramifications...but in the end, it's his decision.

I'm not sure about taking him to a professional make-up artist to learn how to apply it though, lol!


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

My girls are 9, 7 and 2. They all wear nail polish and I think it's cute. I never even considered that people had age limits for nail polish.







:
I voted 11 on the poll b/c that is the age where they enter middle school (6th grade), although now I allow them wear powder and lip gloss if they want to.
Dd1 used some of her birthday money to buy eye shadow last year and I allow her to experiment with it and sometimes wear it out, if it's appropriate.
I guess make-up just really isn't a "biggie" for me.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I know plenty of boys who use concealer, and are very happy do so. Perhaps you are a little behind the times?

So would you say that an 11yo boy is "lucky" to not "need" makeup, the way you said the same about your 11yo DD?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
When I was growing up girls started wearing makeup around grade 7, so about age 12. There was one girl at my school who wasn't allowed to wear makeup, and of course, she put it on when she got to school in the morning and took it off when she left to go home. It always seemed to me that her parents had picked the wrong battle, and lost.

I'd be okay with makeup at any age, provided it was appropriate for the child's age and situation. A little lip gloss on a 5 or 6 year old doesn't bother me. I hope to guide reasonable makeup choices when our girls want to start wearing makeup, and accept that there may be a year or two during the teen years where daughters experiment with makeup and moms don't like it.

What she said. My 6 yo is a totallly girly-girl and has been smearing it on for ages. I figure it I don't make a big deal out of it now, it will have lost it's mystery by the pre-teen years. I started wearing make-up regularly in 7th grade and my mother was fine with it all. I'm the youngest of 3 sisters and it wasn't the battle mom was going to have. I wore it for dance recitals, weddings and special occasions before that. I don't wear it all now.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, during dance recitals (since they're performed on a theater stage) DD has been wearing blush and lipstick and a smudge of eyeshadow 4 times a year since she was 3.

I would really like to have that be an option for her on special occasions at her first menstruation. But...I got my first period 2 days after my 12th birthday, which seems pretty young for makeup (then again I was never interested in it!). And even then I would probably limit it to lip gloss and maybe some body glimmer or translucent shimmer on the eyelids. Once the kiddos are old enough to pay for their own haircuts and makeup though, I might make some suggestions about appropriateness but if they choose to wear it then it's their choice. They'll still have to listen to school guidelines or face consequences from the school though.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
It depends on the make-up. I am tentatively thinking that at some point (maybe 12th or 13th birthday?), I will take her to a make-up artist (that I speak to ahead of time!) and let her learn to use make-up correctly and lightly.

This is what my parents did for my sister and I at 13. I think it worked out well and I appreciated learning to use the makeup correctly rather than just figuring it out by trial and error.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Depends on the makeup...

My little girl has worn nail polish since she was two. It's fun to put it on together.

Chapstick or "lip gloss" (lip balm), we all wear as needed. Lipstick? Maybe on special occasions when she's 10 or 12, but on a regular basis? At least 14, preferably older. (Haven't crossed that bridge yet.)

Eye liner, mascara, eye shadow, not anm issue yet, but after lipstick, for sure.

My little girl has gotten play makeup periodically from other people as gifts,







, which is used on a "as play, and only at home" basis.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
So would you say that an 11yo boy is "lucky" to not "need" makeup, the way you said the same about your 11yo DD?

Yes, I would say that any kid that age with good skin is lucky not to feel like they need to cover up skin problems.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

re: wearing makeup correctly. I just thought I'd mention that knowing how to use makeup correctly doesn't necessarily translate into doing so. I knew the "right" way to apply makeup from an early age, because I was really interested in it. I liked reading up on how to use colours for different effects (eg. widening eyes, "sculpting" cheekbones, etc.). I knew makeup was "supposed" to be used lightly. I just didn't care, because that wasn't what I was going for at all. If an occasion (eg. a gathering for great-granny's 90th birthday) warranted it, I was quite capable of doing a light, flattering, respectable makeup job...but I only did it about 2 or 3 times a year. It wasn't me.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't want my girls to wear full makeup (foundation, mascara, eyeliner, blah blah blah) until they are well into their late teens (if ever, lol), but I already let them wear light nail polish and light glossy balm. Heck, my mom used to blush up my sallow skin in the second grade.







I think it's a pick yer' battles kind of thing, and if someone chooses to pick the cosmetic battle, fine. I won't judge them. But likewise, don't judge me and my girls for not picking it.


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

Probably teenage/high school age for eyeshadow, blush... basically more extensive makeup

I wore a light powder and lip gloss in middle school and would be okay with that.

But personally, I have never been a fan of heavy make up and liner. And I feel it looks out of place on young girls.

Also... I struggle with my self esteem when I'm not wearing make up... and I don't want my DD to ever feel that way... I think a person should be noted as beautiful without makeup just as much as with it...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I haven't replied to the post. My sisters and I were allowed to wear it at 12 (this was mid-late 80's). And BOYY did I go overboard - blue eyeliner, mascara and eyeshadow. And really red cheeks to boot. Heh. I stopped wearing it regularly in about 10th grade, then had to wear it regularly anyways for stage stuff. I stopped in college and hardly ever wear it these days.

I reckon somewhere around 12-15 years old. DH will probably say older than that. We'll cross that bridge one of these days! I think the older DSD's started between 12-14, but I reckon we will have a change in rules when the younger girls grow up.


----------



## nina_yyc (Nov 5, 2006)

I voted 13 because I see makeup as appropriate for a teenager but not a child. If she was interested earlier and the makeup was age appropriate (somebody mentioned fun sparkly stuff...) I would have no problem with it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Whenever she feels it's important to her, if she ever does. I don't care. I don't wear makeup and my guess is it won't occur to her till well after 9, but I voted for "9 or under" because it's up to her.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Probably around middle school, I suppose. I think that's around the time that she'll really start getting ready on her own. I'm sure she'll make the same mistakes that most of us did. When girls are young, it seems that they want the makeup to be seen.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Well today at the first day of school, I saw some 5th grade girls (about 10-11 years old) sporting lipstick and eye makeup. That's too young, IMO.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Dd wanted to start wearing makeup when she entered middle school, which for her was when she was 12. I was fine with it. She kept it light at first. Her close friend liked to wear a lot of eye shadow and liner and I pointed out to dd that I thought it looked harsh, not pretty, and it made her look like she was about 40 y.o.

Dd started wearing too much make up (IMO) and her dad and I let her know we objected. We didn't make a big deal of it. She's learning. Besides, putting on makeup is just fun, too.

She changed friends in eighth grade and these girls don't wear make up, and dd quit wearing so much.

I feel lucky that dd wanted to start wearing make up at about the time I was fine with it. Our estimation of the 'right time' meshed. So there was almost no conflict.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted under 9, because it really isn't a big deal to me. My 6 yo is really into makeup, and unless it's heavy enough that she's going to leave smears on everything, I don't really make her take it off when we leave the house. She also almost always has tattoos - either drawn on or temporary tattoos. She likes to decorate herself, and I don't see makeup as any different than barrettes, necklaces, sparkley shoes, etc.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
In reference to the bolded parts, I think for some people it's not a matter of believing that makeup indicates sexualization, but rather that some people don't want to send the message to an impressionable young girl that anyone "needs" makeup, or that *if they have less-than-perfect skin they somehow have a responsibility to conceal it,* whether they're 12 or 35. That message doesn't apply to boys -- why girls?

I really like this point.

My dh has used my concealer a few times for pimples. He's more fastidious about his appearance than I am.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I know plenty of boys who use concealer, and are very happy do so. Perhaps you are a little behind the times?

Have to agree with this....boys DO wear concealer and tinted acne medication!
I voted 15. High School for daily wear. Middle school for special occasions. My girls are happy to wear just mascara and lip gloss. a little sparkly liner on occasions. It's really not been a big issue around here except when my oldest experimented with the heavy black eyeliner...lol!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

High school. She'll be almost 15. I would make an exception if my child had terrible acne before then and wanted to wear cover-up.

The standard to appear healthy, even have healthy skin, is not one that any of us is going to change just because we don't let one pre-teen conceal her sores. And they are sores.







I would also help a son find a concealer if he wanted. I would also let my kids save up and get nice haircuts, use dandruff shampoo, get a brace for scoliosis, and other medical issues.

Just because it's on your face and affects your appearance doesn't mean it's not a medical condition. Acne is a health issue and a little help in the looks department is not going to cause a lifetime of self-esteem issues. I know many people who, on the contrary, were not allowed to cover up pimples and they still feel horrible about the way they looked.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm alright with them experimenting around the house, but I most likely won't let them wear it outside of the house regularly until they are about 12 or 13. It's honestly not that big of a deal to me, though, as long as it's done tastefully and isn't caked on. I pick and choose my battles and honestly there are much bigger conflicts that occur during the teen years that deserve more attention.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Have to agree with this....boys DO wear concealer and tinted acne medication!

Yes, of course some boys and men choose to wear makeup, and it's great that they have the option. My point was that for girls and women, it's an _expectation_ rather than just something they're welcome to choose or not as they see fit.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Other.

I'm not real big on 'allowing' things like this. If she's not hurting anything, what's the big deal? So you may not like how she looks--that sounds a lot more like your problem than hers. (uhm generic you here)


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

My dd just turned 12. I let her wear a little pink lip gloss when she wants to and a little neutral eye shadow for special occasions. Once in a blue moon she wears mascara, but you can barely notice it. No eyeliner unless it is Halloween.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I know plenty of boys who use concealer, and are very happy do so. Perhaps you are a little behind the times?

I knew a couple of guys in high school in the mid 80's that wore makeup.







That's when that grunge look was getting popular, the black hair, black clothing and black eye-liner.

I'd say for my own DD that age 12/13 would be when I would allow make-up and then it would depend on what type of make-up and where she would be wearing it.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I want my children to be free to express themselves physically and I can possibly put an age limit on when I would _let_ them do that. When they are old enough to feel strongly about something fashion wise then I have to try to accept what they choose to do. That said I will be disappointed if my daughters feel the desire to slather toxic chemicals on the skin in an attempt to look more pleasant and I will let them know exactly why I feel that way. Experimenting with _fun_ make up is one thing but I was a teen and a woman who would not even go to school or the grocery store without full make up because I felt too ugly without it. I don't want my daughters buying into that industry and it's sick and dehumanizing view of women.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Any age; it doesn't matter. My DD, who is five, just had major plastic surgery on her face, and I'll be on board with her wearing makeup as soon as she decides she isn't happy with her face. I'd take her to a makeup artist to learn technique TODAY if she weren't so oblivious about her appearance.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Not an issue worth worrying about, IMO. Melanie has been wearing light make-up since she was 6. Right now she's into sparkles. Sparkle lip gloss, sparkle eye shadow, glitter hairspray, even a light foundation that has little bits of glitter in it. I personally think she looks like a Christmas ornament of some kind, but oh well.

I don't wear make-up. My MIL taught Melanie how to apply it without poking her eye out with the eyeliner pen.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

16 for doing whatever she wants with make-up.

As in, I'll tell her we don't wear make-up until we're 16 in our house and she'll either care and we negotiate as needed, or she won't care and we'll occasionally let her wear make-up for special occasions and do things like learning how to use it.

I just remember how fun it was to wear make-up when I didn't get to and how pretty I felt when my parents would ask if I had some on because my natural face looked like I had on well-done blush.

Oh, and in the event of her needing/wanting make-up for something like a scar or really bad acne, that'd be okay as soon as she could express any sort of opinion about it.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I was allowed to wear mascara and lip gloss to school in 6th grade, then high school for other make-up. So I would probably run with that if I had a daughter that I got to make decisions like that for. I am assuming that DH will be the one to set that boundary at our house for DSD once it becomes appropriate.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i didn't vote because my idea wasn't on there! dh and i have discussed allowing dd to wear makeup when she begins getting her moon. same goes for shaving legs (if she wants), wearing heels, etc.,.

as long as she keeps her makeup tasteful, i have no problem with her putting on "the works".

i would really want my dd to remember getting her first moon as a time of celebration and new beginnings.

of course, now she wears nail polish sometimes and lip balm of course. on the rare occasion that i wear makeup, i will draw a kitty nose and whiskers on her face, put on a little sparkly powder and my colored lip gloss.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

My daughter is 7 and is allowed to wear makeup. So is her 2 yr old sister.

SHe wears chap stick and blush on a regular basis.

Once in a blue moon she will wear other stuff.

For me, it is not about the make up but the that there is a time and a place for wearing makeup in certain ways/colors.

For instance, at home with her friends, she can deck it all out.

Going grocery shopping, we can be more modest.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Also....my 2 year old can apply make up better than some adult women.









I should post pics. You would be







: She could give me a make over!







:

7 yr old does a great job too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Wanted to say also that we see make up as paint or clay. It is artistic. My daughters are being raised to know that God made them in His image and that they are beautiful just the way they are. Make up is NOT needed.

It is a fun type of expression and art. Like painting walls. Or decorating with different patterns.


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

Around 11, I think.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I know plenty of boys who use concealer, and are very happy do so. Perhaps you are a little behind the times?


I don't think thats the cultural norm, though.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I don't think thats the cultural norm, though.

Since the purpose of concealer is to be invisible, it can be hard to tell.

I can tell you that my brother, and the brothers of my friends, were using their sisters' concealers 30 years ago. They would not have admitted it to other boys, but we girls knew they were doing it, and didn't think it was a big deal.

No doubt there are still many boys who would not admit it. Judging by some of the reactions to teen girls wearing makeup, I'm not surprised that many boys prefer not to discuss wearing makeup.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Since the purpose of concealer is to be invisible, it can be hard to tell.

I can tell you that my brother, and the brothers of my friends, were using their sisters' concealers 30 years ago. They would not have admitted it to other boys, but we girls knew they were doing it, and didn't think it was a big deal.

No doubt there are still many boys who would not admit it. Judging by some of the reactions to teen girls wearing makeup, I'm not surprised that many boys prefer not to discuss wearing makeup.

I meant that there is not the same external pressure for boys to wear makeup as there is for girls. I am sure there are some boys who wear makeup. Most don't . And they aren't sent the same message about it. I know boys get other possibly harmful messages sent, but we're discussing makeup in this thread.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll allow my daughter to wear a makeup whenever she decides to. I am going to make sure she knows she doesn't *need* it though. No one needs it; it is a luxury. Unfortunately, it is a luxury that has come to seem like a necessity for most women in our culture.

Women can make the choice to not wear makeup; men can make the choice to wear makeup. Making these specific choices are harder for each group because of expectations. Anyone who says, "well boys can wear makeup too" as an argument for why it's ok that women are expected to spend a lot of time on their appearance should go hang out in a high foot traffic area and count how many of each gender are wearing visible makeup. It's guaranteed that you will tally up far far more women than men.

I have no problem with makeup, per se. I wear it once in a while. What I have a problem with is the expectation that women need to look good all the time. Men are judged on what they do; women are judged on what they look like. This idea is something that I hope to teach my daughter and sons to actively reject.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimim* 
I'll allow my daughter to wear a makeup whenever she decides to. I am going to make sure she knows she doesn't *need* it though. No one needs it; it is a luxury. Unfortunately, it is a luxury that has come to seem like a necessity for most women in our culture.

Women can make the choice to not wear makeup; men can make the choice to wear makeup. Making these specific choices are harder for each group because of expectations. Anyone who says, "well boys can wear makeup too" as an argument for why it's ok that women are expected to spend a lot of time on their appearance should go hang out in a high foot traffic area and count how many of each gender are wearing visible makeup. It's guaranteed that you will tally up far far more women than men.

I have no problem with makeup, per se. I wear it once in a while. What I have a problem with is the expectation that women need to look good all the time. Men are judged on what they do; women are judged on what they look like. This idea is something that I hope to teach my daughter and sons to actively reject.

I've seen plenty of judgement of teen boys/men based on what they are wearing, rather than what they do. It's judging on appearance too.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I've seen plenty of judgement of teen boys/men based on what they are wearing, rather than what they do. It's judging on appearance too.

You see it occasionally, of course, but it's the exception to the rule. No one is saying the rules apply 100% of the time. But it's a fact in our society. Men spend much less time and money on how they look, because they don't have to. Take this thread for example. No one would post a poll asking when our sons would be allowed to wear makeup. It's just not an issue.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't think under-teenaged should be wearing makeup. I also don't think a teen should be wearing makeup that they can't afford to buy for themself, and since most teens can't be employed until the age of 14, I voted for 14. Now, I am not voting 14 as definitive, since my daughters are only 3 and 4, so I have a long way to go until the topic even comes up. There is no way I can correctly predict exactly how I or my daughters will feel on the subject 10 years from now.


----------



## Mommaof 4 (Jul 14, 2009)

We have talked about this a lot, DH thinks they have to be teenagers, like 16 and up, I think high school is probably when it will start. The one thing that I want to do is teach my girls how to wear makeup if they choose to. That a little goes a long way. I very rarely wear it so I will get a makeup artist to help show them how to wear it properly.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

Under 16
- stage make-up only when in a performance
- concealer for zits when necessary - just dabs on the spots, not pancake make-up or foundation
-chapstick when necessary (any age)
-lip gloss (clear) 12+

After 16 - whatever


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't know what age to say in the poll. I guess when DD decides she would like to start wearing some makeup I'll teach her how to put it on lightly and will buy her stuff that jives with my beliefs (not tested on animals, made with natural ingredients). She's 8 now and likes me to put some blush and some lipgloss on her when she sees me putting on makeup (which is very, very rare) and when she has dance performances I put a little makeup on her. I honestly don't see her getting to into makeup especially while we are living in Japan. The young teens don't wear it. . .in fact, I don't really think I've seen any girls in junior high or high school here wearing it. . .maybe I'll look more closely now.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
I don't know what age to say in the poll. I guess when DD decides she would like to start wearing some makeup I'll teach her how to put it on lightly and will buy her stuff that jives with my beliefs (not tested on animals, made with natural ingredients). She's 8 now and likes me to put some blush and some lipgloss on her when she sees me putting on makeup (which is very, very rare) and when she has dance performances I put a little makeup on her. I honestly don't see her getting to into makeup especially while we are living in Japan. The young teens don't wear it. . .in fact, I don't really think I've seen any girls in junior high or high school here wearing it. . .maybe I'll look more closely now.

I don't think they're allowed to by school rules, so that might affect things. Check out the shopping districts after school gets out and see if they're wearing make-up then.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I don't think they're allowed to by school rules, so that might affect things. Check out the shopping districts after school gets out and see if they're wearing make-up then.

Yeh, my DD got in trouble for wearing nail polish and the teacher actually took it off of her one day at school. I'll check out the teens next time I'm out shopping. I always notice how they are dressed, but never notice the makeup (the outfits capture my attention).


----------

